# nuvet plus wafers



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

just wanted to know if anyone on here has any of their dogs on nuvet and what benifts if any has it given to your dog? our new male dog is a prospect of nuvet and has had real good results. we have seen it put on an apbt dog and made him look like a bully.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

ive had my dog on it since he was like 14wks. I love it. I use to to help promote and overall wellness and development. I also had trouble getting my dog to eat as a pup, so i used this to supplement what he wasnt getting. He is 7mnths today and looking very good. i like it.

Now on the other hand, ive had plenty of dogs and seen plenty of dogs that look just fine with out.

we'll see what he looks like in a year.


what age is the poochie in the pick. and when u say made him look like a bully? do you mean he had parents with more of a game look?

do you have any pics of the parents?


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

hey koonce..... that was not the dog i was talking about my bad i should of explained that better. that is the pic of our dog who is on the nuvet he is a bully.. i was saying we knew someone who had an apbt that it made look like a bully. we just wanted to show the results on what it had done to blue titanium . he is 6 months now and we like it too. if you would like to see blue titaniums parents though you can go to zullous kennels. leonidous and coco are his parents


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> we have seen it put on an apbt dog and made him look like a bully.
> View attachment 3639


people!!! come one if u own an APBT u dont want to make it a bully


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

if papo didnt eat my adaptor id post some pics.

but it def didnt turn my dog into a bully. hes decent size, but your titan is much more bully(stocky/wide). 

do you mind me asking titans weight at 6mnths?(if not public thru pm).


----------



## chantel2491 (Nov 28, 2009)

*hey*

I noticed you got your dog from zullou kennels out of leonidas, I was wondering if you can send me some pics  or we could talk more. email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## widerange (Nov 11, 2009)

i use it on my apbt and she looks nothing like a bully. it works for her and i have not had any problem with it.


----------

